# Strange Bike #12



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a Mr. John Olsen relic so I think it should fit in here nicely. I should actually be nice to John, it is because of him I am starting this thread. Well a few of you may have already seen this on the edge thread. With no further ado I present you (drum role please) STRANGE BIKE #12.

This was shortly after getting back East and doing some touch up to the rear part of the frame.









Now the label says Made by trolls for trolls, but I really don't recall seeing any in Johns garage. Maybe he snuck them in at night.









A fresh Chris King headset ready for a life of abuse.









A crank influenced by John from the early 90's creating a single chain ring and a little extra clearance for logs and rocks or possibly a lost troll.









A new set of wheels built for bringing #12 back to life. I went with a disc style hub for what ever future the wheels may have, there is no way a disc will fit the rear. Check out the monster Sun Ringle rims!









The 1" steerer proved to be a challenge. A guy I work with helped me find this EFC Manitou on craigslist out of Texas still attached to very clean Merlin. The previous owner was kind enough to part with it. It is a spring conversion and I plan on installing my freshly rebuilt Manitou 4 legs in their place.









The CFO said I should be able to finish it the end of August. Looking forward to getting it back on the trail even if it's not the lakes of Anacortes.

I will get another update when it is finally all together.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Nice work, Josh!*

But didn't you forget the seat? How are you going to tour on that thing?

Here are some of the similarly troubled bikes I still have.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I learned early on I did not need a seat to get full leg extension. I think the 20" was the first time I saw a strange bike and a strange guy on the trail.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not being familiar with these, and having full respect for creative thought, can you explain the draw of intentionally riding with no seat?

I don't see "trials bike" DNA, so I'm flummoxed.

Or am I missing some cult like bit of history where some guys around a campfire dropped acid in '72 and dreamed about seatless bikes, then finally got off their duffs and did something about it?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Not being familiar with these, and having full respect for creative thought, can you explain the draw of intentionally riding with no seat?
> 
> I don't see "trials bike" DNA, so I'm flummoxed.
> 
> Or am I missing some cult like bit of history where some guys around a campfire dropped acid in '72 and dreamed about seatless bikes, then finally got off their duffs and did something about it?


it's there.. but invisible to the "man".


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Short chain stays, steep head tube, and no seat always seemed to work very well in the pacific northwest climbing rock sections, going over rather large downed logs, there is no seat in the way for those big drops when leaning all your weight over the back tire, and the rear derailer keeps the rider from pushing it on the more flat sections like a scooter. John's style was not so much the traditional hoping around trials but a sort of rolling technical I guess.


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

I still have my Side Trak version of the strange bike, It is awesome and I am getting too old to ride it anymore..


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Love it.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Why no seat*

I came into mountain biking from a motorcycle trails background. I always looked for the most technical riding, just because that was the challenge I was used to and trained for. When I rode, I found that I usually had the saddle all the way down, so that (like Josh wrote) when I was riding down a scary steep rock face, or coming off a 36" log, I could get WAYYYYYY back with my dangly bits rubbing on the rear tire. I used gears so that you could survive the boring trail bits between the "sections". I used 26" wheels for tire availability. These bikes would have made no sense at all in most of the country, but Washington State is blessed (?) with LOTS of hairy technical riding. I mean, when a 3000' dirt bump is called a "hill", you know you are in for trouble. Why carry a saddle around when you always have it down?

Plus, if anybody stole my Strange Bike, I could just walk down to the first corner, kick the guy a few times as he lay on the ground, and take my bike back. Not only did they have no seat, they also had right side front brake levers, the ULTIMATE in theft prevention.

Back when I was young and in shape, I used to ride my strange bikes on multi-hour rides, primarily in Anacortes and Bellingham. It was a GREAT workout. I'll confess, I always had a normal bike with a seat and 2 deraillers for "normal" rides.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Back when I was young and in shape, I used to ride my strange bikes on multi-hour rides, primarily in Anacortes and Bellingham. It was a GREAT workout. I'll confess, I always had a normal bike with a seat and 2 deraillers for "normal" rides.


I have a DJ/street bike (12" seat tube) that i will occasionally take for a trail ride just to play. It does have a seat but it's pretty much slammed, so while I can occasionally just sit on it and coast, most of the ride is standing up. I had it out about a week ago for about an hour and it absolutely wiped me out (it was really hot and humid that day too). I couldn't imagine doing a multi-hour ride on a bike without a seat. Feels great on the really steep stuff though.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sven, have you posted pictures of your Sidetrack version? I think I remember them on the Edge thread, but I'm too lazy to look. How about some pics?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

trailville said:


> I have a DJ/street bike (12" seat tube) that i will occasionally take for a trail ride just to play. It does have a seat but it's pretty much slammed, so while I can occasionally just sit on it and coast, most of the ride is standing up. I had it out about a week ago for about an hour and it absolutely wiped me out (it was really hot and humid that day too). I couldn't imagine doing a multi-hour ride on a bike without a seat. Feels great on the really steep stuff though.


Standing during an entire ride is a real work out for sure. I have always dropped my seat as far as it would go but it can still be in the way. But as you said it is nice to have it there and sit for a coast and give the legs a rest. I fear scrotal tire burn will be an issue the first time I forget I have no seat.



StrangeBike13 said:


> Sven, have you posted pictures of your Sidetrack version? I think I remember them on the Edge thread, but I'm too lazy to look. How about some pics?


John, click on Sven's user gallery and you will see it. Is that one of your's John? Looks very similar to #12.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

No, Sven's bike is a Sidetrack. I built a Strange Bike for Shoji Onazawa of Sidetrack (K? No K? Don't remember) and he liked it so much that he had 10 or so of them built with my permission by a local Seattle real bike builder, whose name escapes me right now. They were very similar to #12, but didn't have those sexy custom bends to the tubes.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think at some point in my privileged youth I rode with you guys. A dog came for some where and followed us cant remember where we were. Once we are settled and our stuff is out of storage I will have to get the old riding photo album out. Yes, I did say photo album. I will scan some a few photos from "back in the day".

Found one that I had already scanned. Believe this was one I think Shoji had taken from that ride. WOW! After really looking at the photo I realize this must be from 91' because my 90 series looked brand new and it was on a rigid fork.


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

Ya the picts are on the Edge thread. Bushnell (sp) I think buit the bikes for Shoji.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

The head angle on post #2 looks frighteningly steep, even with what must be a 4.5" or so travel fork.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, Dennis Bushnell. I think he is still building. The head angle on SB13 was 75 degrees, again focused on climbing extremely steep hills. With practice, I could ride it anywhere, but I did crash now and then, usually landing on Josh. Lucky I was small.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

This rocks.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Josh, was that picture in the river taken at Walker? You know, the stream that comes down from the Twilight Zone?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

The location completely escapes me, but I remember going for pizza with you guys in old town Mt. Vernon afterwards. Go figure..


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

For those that are into all things Olsen #12 is so close to being "there". Carefully peddled around the basement for a trial run! Mr. Craig was so kind to lend me a stem and bars to get this moving forward till my adapter quill/ stem/ bars are available. Once all is in place I will shorten the front brake line to length.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wonderful! Soon you will be in a horrible world of pain, and have road rash on your forehead. Welcome to the club (the Spinal Defects Due to Face Plants club).


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

It was nice to at least be on the bike peddling for a minute. Looking forward to see what the bike will do on a couple of the sections that are more focused on down hill on Dryer. Just seem to enjoy punishing myself. Also I have not ridden the old Manitou for years and will enjoy how it will allow me to get the bike over some of the bumps as the Bomber on my Voodoo just soaks every thing up when I am trying pop the rear tire over logs and trolls. I will put some effort into staying over the rear tire and not go over the front!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Apparently this is a good time per the creator of #12. I have to say the floral print is growing on me quickly. It looks sssssuper fantaaaaastic! Considering he worked this out from across the country made it even more funny.

The last time I remember John having a good time at my expense I ended up rolling in nettles after an attempt to pass him on a climb. This is much more pleasant, I think he is getting soft in his advanced years.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Is Mendon Cycle Smith the coolest dealer in the Universe, or what? He was able to sense that Josh needed a saddle for Full Leg Extension, and take it upon himself to correct Josh's obvious problem, even going so far as to suggest a styling direction that will clearly take the former Devildog in a whole new direction in his life. Josh, you could even secure the saddle to the bike by tying it on with your extra brake hose. 

I HAD hoped that he would find one with tassells...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting cabling on that flower seated bike.

Yes, Mendon is the coolest cat in the house. I'm his number one fan.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I HAD hoped that he would find one with tassells...


I figured the tassles would get stuck in the spokes, but thought that the subtle pearlescent nature of the fine grade Naugahyde would work in our favor.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know it would not be the same, but I could run streamers off the grips to keep them from catching in the spokes. Do I go for the cool black leather ones, rainbow, or pink? Surely the votes will be leaning toward rainbow or pink.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rainbow, for sure.


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

Coolest thread on here for a donkey's age. And while it's nice to see the addition of floral (if vestigial) saddles, why did these bikes hang onto front suspension?

Only reason I ask, is that I've just been oggling Danny MacAskill videos with my son, and it looks like front plumbing would mess up your balance, and - er - 'stoppyness'.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

We weren't doing anything like Danny M's antics- we weren't good enough! If I ever did a stoppie, it was the first phase of a multi-phase activity resulting in a face plant. I like suspension on the front because these bikes were built, really, for a specific trail in Anacortes, WA, with extremely steep but short climbs and descents. The front suspension was a life saver rolling down the big descents with rock steps and roots. If only we had known about floral saddles back in the day, who knows how far we could have gone...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Also keep in mind the fork that is on there is the old "new" elastomer bumpers and when it is tightened up the fork is rather stiff, end result soaks up the big bumps but near as plush as what people are riding today. I would never compare myself to street trials god Mr. MacAskill. I wonder if it is something with the name skill? As John said we do not ride the hopping trials, it was a rolling technical taking what some might consider stupid lines (could be a good thing or a bad thing depending on who your talking with) for the challenge that required balance good body language and an attitude "if John can do it I'm going to try".

Last night did a test ride around the house to get the feel of the short wheel base and steep head tube, then a blip through the woods behind the house. The front brake hose is only tucked out of the way for the moment, kind of hesitant to cut the line. At any rate it is nice to finally put this thing back on the trail and look forward to taking a full ride on Monday.










I would just like to note and John had pointed it out to me, but look how well his design is. I mean the bike did not even need me to get up on the downed tree. Maybe #12 could take my to Danny MacAskill level's! NOT!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Perhaps a wicker basket trimmed with flowers might help reach that level..... 

Sent from my Raleigh Edge.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

NIce touch Bob. So a floral print seat, pink wicker basket also trimmed in flowers, rainbow streamers, and just for the extra show I could top it all off with a pink Barbie helmet. Craig the Great Mendon Cycle Smith came through on the seat, maybe he has the above list hidden in the back waiting for the right bike. The visual of me looking like the happiest guy on the trail = Olsen rolling out of his chair laughing injuring himself. Mission accomplished! The fun begins when I pull the pics out of storage of Olsen in florescent lycra suits, will have to see if there is a thread for 90's mtn bike pics.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sniff. I always wore VERY DIGNIFIED clothing, as befitted the oldest guy in the crowd. It wasn't easy riding with a bow tie. YOu try it some time!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well now I feel bad. Ok, maybe you did not wear florescents.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

So this morning was the morning I have been dreaming of for over 20yrs. The day I went for a ride on an infamous Strange Bike that has miraculously ended up in my hands.

Started off in the skills area of Dryer park to get a feel for the geometry, need lots of practice with my balance to be able to ride atop down trees again. On to the ride... Just 25' into the trail and the chain popped off the front chain ring. I did a quick spin then flew over the bars landing on the ground in front of the bike after a non intentional ninja roll, I was left laying there looking back at the bike wondering just what had happened. Maybe to many links in the chain, seems a bit floppy. After getting past the drivetrain issues I continued my climb to the upper field and around the Ziggy trail. Rode down Jakes trail and loved easing my way off the drops and winding through the tight tree sections. After making it to bottom of the trail I wanted to try climbing West World. Amazing how well the bike does, after many stops due to the lack of fitness I finally made it back to the top to Ziggy. I continued to work my way around the hill in a counter clockwise rotation going up and down making it up the Ladder, the Escalator, the SSW, then Moonvalley. The down hill sections were fun, but it felt good to be able to climb every thing today. Also had to stop a few times and play around on the more technical tree and root sections along the way. I was on the trail for 2.5 hrs only riding 4.76 miles in 1 hr the rest of the time was spent catching my breath from the climbs and a long visit with some curious mtn bikers as to why my bike was missing the seat. "It save's weight, which I need due to being so out of shape"!









So I thought this would be an inexpensive build because I was going to rob the parts from my Schwin Paramount 90 series from my high school days. Started out the steerer tube is 1 1/8" but really short, not a 1". Then the wheels, thought maybe I should get some thing a little more stout to hold up and reduce the chance of a pinch flat due to being bigger then when I was in high school. The brakes stuck out and were going to get hit by my shoes. Wanted a normal shifter in place of the grip shift. Stem was not going to work because of the 1" steerer, wanted different bars.

So I finally found the a crown to use and reuse my freshly rebuilt Manitou 4 legs off my Schwin. Went with a new Chris King head set and hubs. Built up the wheels with some fat Sun Ringle rims. Decided on Magura H33 hydraulic rim brakes. Reused the bottom bracket/ cranks/ peddles/ rear derailer/ cogs. Was not as cheap a build as I was planning, but after today's ride I am more then happy with how it came out.

John I have to say thank you again.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Glad you had fun! Bring it on a night ride sometime, you can compete with lightless, seatless Jason for legend status....

I'm imagining folks driving behind you, fairly used to seeing bikes onthe backs of vehicles, and going WTF is that???


----------



## flowboard (Oct 4, 2008)

reminds me of trials bikes


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Craig, I remembered 9:30 Saturday night I was suppose to call you earlier for Sunday's ride. Being preoccupied with the patio project I completely forgot. Should be done next weekend in time for me to make the next Sunday night ride with my vintage "brown" light. Not sure about attempting to keep up on the group ride on the Strange Bike though. Riding with a seat will help me be less pathetic in the rear with the gear.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Josh has inspired me to get SB13 out and repaint it. It is rideable- I just went over it last winter. But it needs to be pretty now, THANKS TO JOSH. *$&&%*%&$


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Adam Sandler - I Feel Pretty - Anger Management - YouTube


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

And that is EXACTLY how I feel. Bro-power, Adam.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL! 

Where did I leave those oh so pretty and ghEEEEEEEEy streamers?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Funny thing, I bent my 24" rear wheel. All I had was a 26 and a 20 and the 26 doesn't fit....so...








For you John.....and Scott ...and Josh


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Whoa.. I never saw one, but that makes me think of a buffalo. Bob you might be able to trim another 6" off those chain stays. Think of the potential wheelie power!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

It is just a passing phase on my way to a 24/20 rolling trials bike. There is no way I would ride that in public1

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Well Josh, 
I lied....you should have been at Dryer on Sat. @ ~3 .....
Buffalo can run....even though only 6 of the 8 speeds were functional....
Really no different than a "normal" bike.....


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like it! That is just as weird as something I would do! How nice it is to have Strange Friends!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cycle Smith comes through again!

Bye bye aluminum, make room for the stainless because I am a fat a$$.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, large strong guys can't use aluminum freehub bodies if they climb steep technical stuff, unless they use XT/XTR type cassettes with aluminum carrier spiders, which spread the load out.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

snydercj7 said:


> Cycle Smith comes through again!
> 
> Bye bye aluminum, make room for the stainless because I am a fat a$$.


Nah, nothing fat about you.

Whoever looked at the cassette you wanted to use, and suggested the Kings as sold to you, obviously had their head up their a$$.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Google "Canadian Royal Wedding". Perhaps it was one of the arrangers of said wedding. As is tradition.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nah, nothing fat about you.
> 
> Whoever looked at the cassette you wanted to use, and suggested the Kings as sold to you, obviously had their head up their a$$.


Ok, maybe I just looked anorexic in my early years and now I actually have meat on my bones.

This is why I need to stick with the MendonCycleSmith because Craig knows what he is talking about.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

All I know of South Park is the line... I'm not fat I'm big boned.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*Assless*

2.0
FAST BOY CYCLES | assless 2.0


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Commuter bicycles, custom bicycles and classic bicycles | Part 75


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting. Similar design, different purpose. I'm wondering if a tractor seat with one of those donut cushions would have done the trick?


----------



## an old troll (Oct 18, 2012)

Brings back a flood of memories of challenging fun and excitement.
Olsen you built the best bikes. I still have mine as well. I remember
the old saying, lets go for and ride and give blood. :thumbsup:


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Could it be?
An old troll is Rian C.

I did send him an email with a link to this thread in an attempt to taunt him to be ready for an April ride.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

snydercj7 said:


> Could it be?
> An old troll is Rian C.
> 
> I did send him an email with a link to this thread in an attempt to taunt him to be ready for an April ride.


Ha! That's pretty funny. Take pics!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello Old Troll! Let's go for a ride and give blood!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

GOB I will have to see if I can find an old group photo from 20 yrs ago so every one will be impressed as most of us have lost our girlish figures and some look like old troll's

John please sacrafice so I don't have too.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it true that a certain strangebike rider used to push his singlespeed 20"er like a scooter to keep up with the rest of the gang? 
That would be a picture worth a thousand words!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

One day Chuck, Bill (buffalo bike seatless strangebike 26/20), my Sheltie Fuzz, and I on my 20/20 trials bike rode up a very hard trail north of Sedro Woolley (yes, that is a real town name in Washington). A velvety green doubletrack left the trail near the start of the climb. At the top of the very steep climb, we were kind of late, and I suggested we take the velvety green doubletrack that appeared near the top and zoom right down. We did, and came out on the north side of the mountain, having parked on the south side. We had to ride our seatless bikes (Bill and I) around the entire mountain on a paved road, about 5 miles. Chuck and Bill teased me remorselessly. Fuzz bit me. I had to scoot the entire way, as I had about a 30" gear on the bike. So yes, I was the scoot-master, with MILES of experience!!!! How on earth did you hear about that, Abaris? 

Oh, Josh. Just wait until April, Josh! (evil smile)


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

*How on earth did you hear about that, Abaris?*

Now, Now, to be fair to Josh, in an earlier post of thread the truth is stated...

Oh! well, I guess it was Josh after all!

But he also eluded to the fact in great detail one day recently at Victor Mt. bike park while I was catching my breath (which happens a lot) that StrangeBike13 did in fact scoot his 20" bike between "sections" to keep up (with the big boys, I think he said). Oh, And that was just after he did a face plant on StrangeBike#12.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

HAHA! I eat dirt for breakfast bring on the pain bring on the misery. I think I have another Olsen story so I may kick my next ride with him up a notch! I only ask that some one else offer up blood for the trail gods.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

With any luck, a little Josh Face Plant will sprout next spring. That's what Strange Bikes are for, planting faces... There are hundreds of little Olsen faces growing in the woods around here!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great, every one that passes one will be asking why all my face plants are growing on the flat sections. There was a rogue squirl that I swear was out to get me about a month ago, maybe I can fall back on that as my excuse.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

John, is Strange Bike 13 all prettied up yet?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I had to scoot the entire way, as I had about a 30" gear on the bike. So yes, I was the scoot-master...


I can see that spinning with a 30" gear without a seat would be somewhat problematic.

The last time I rode with Josh I had my C'dale Beast setup with a single speed 24" gear (because I have tired old legs) and Josh commented, as well as the squirrel, several times about how much I was spinning (i mean really, after all, it is an accepted method for getting into shape quickly)...However, I have a seat...so not problematic... (and now I have a seven speed back on the Beast thanks to Josh and his squirrelfriend).


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

By Strange coincidence, I now have SB13 back from a friend's house, needing a little work. I also have a 92-ish Beast of the East almost ready to go, one with the #&*$& 1&1/4 steerer tube (Thanks to Jeff at MOMBAT for helping get me a headset). Will post pics when it is ready.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Did #13 get paint?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

No, all things in due time... I kind of like its patina. I need to shorten the rear brake hose that is currently being (mis)used as a front brake hose, and maybe install new tires, but the rest of it works.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is my current pic of The Great One riding #13 again? On the trail, no driveway photo.

Oh, and what is wrong with misusing a rear brake hose as a front? It gives more surface area to secure rainbow streamers or maybe attach a flowery basket to.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> By Strange coincidence, I now have SB13 back from a friend's house, needing a little work. I also have a 92-ish Beast of the East almost ready to go, one with the #&*$& 1&1/4 steerer tube (Thanks to Jeff at MOMBAT for helping get me a headset). Will post pics when it is ready.


So STRANGE. I have a Beast (95 or 96ish) but I really don't have a Strange Bike just a modified Edge...and another C'dale (91ish modfied SM2000) and a not quite done modified possibly seatless Royce Union (water pipe frame from mid 80s) and now a Raleigh Record (74ish) being converted into a single speed Crossbikes (with seat). 
Yes, I'm bragging about all the junk I have...so what!!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bob+Strange= No Bike required. Besides you do technically have a Strange Bike in the stable. I would say a 20" Edge with ultra shorty chain stays qualifys, just throw that 26" back on the front for good measure. That is pure Olsen influence! 

Heading to Tryon in the morning if you are back from flatland.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Still in Flatland down by the sea. 

By definition Strangebike has no seat and no provisions for providing a seat (your attempt at a zip-tied seat doesn't qualify #12 as not being STRANGE).

Lastly, my Edge is back to being a 26/24 (although it admittedly was more fun at Dryer with the 20s on it.)

We'll have to plan a trip down to northern PA and hit some real trails...


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bob, I went to school in Ithaca. Seems like there should be some really good riding down in that area (big slate waterfalls, for instance). I rode motorcycle trials in that area in the 70s, and it was fantastic relative to my rollly home state. Have you ridden any in that area? Upstate NY is so hilly, it seems like you wouldn't need to go that far south to find great riding...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Bob, I went to school in Ithaca. Seems like there should be some really good riding down in that area (big slate waterfalls, for instance). I rode motorcycle trials in that area in the 70s, and it was fantastic relative to my rollly home state. Have you ridden any in that area? Upstate NY is so hilly, it seems like you wouldn't need to go that far south to find great riding...


Your memory is correct.
NYS has become more Mt. Bike friendly over the years.
There are lots of trails in NYS.

However, I grew up in Northern PA (Tioga County, PA Visitors Bureau and the Grand Canyon of Pennsylvania Canyon) and went to school there (also visited Ithaca to see Hans Bethe and Freeman Dyson duke it out over laser weapons and almost went to grad school there but never rode any trails there) and have ridden several (many) trails many (several) years ago that are just more "primitive". That is, typically the logs/dead trees out are not cleared out of the way on trials in PA, at least that's the way it was several (many) years ago.

There is also a major MTB race in Asaph area (Laurel Classic Mountain Bike Challenge | Facebook)









and
Asaph Classic Topo Map

While the race has many miles on the dirt/fire roads, there are many "primitive" trails off these roads and, I might add, HUGH boulders to play on (ya just gotta watch out for snattlerakes).

But then, this might be too much for Josh to take in being an X-Marine and all.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

This Strange thing can get so technical. ahhhhh haaaaa

Just to set the record straight... Once a Marine, always a Marine. Even when being a whiny little beyotch. Did I also mention I HATE snakes? 

So apparently I have moved to the wrong location. There also seems to be great Jeeping in PA @ Rausch Creek 4.5 hours away. But at least I have cleaned the dust of the bikes and using them regularly after being away from the scene for way too long.

Bob, is there a weekend PA trail run in our future?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Also try this:

Shindagin Hollow Mountain Bike Trail in Ithaca, New York || SINGLETRACKS.COM

The pictures look really good! Seems like there wouuld be fun Strange Biking there.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Things are looking up for me! I wonder, has the resident Cycle Smith been to said area?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

You know, there would be the potential for great riding all through the Finger Lakes... Lots of wooded hills. I demand that you research riding areas in this area!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> You know, there would be the potential for great riding all through the Finger Lakes... Lots of wooded hills. I demand that you research riding areas in this area!


Well heck John,
Why don't you pony up and stop on over next spring and we'll all go Finger Lakes riding!!!

Strange bikes or reasonable facsimiles only though!!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to. I was back there before mountain bikes were "invented", and I would love to explore some of the riding in that part of the country! Studying kept interfering back in the day...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

#12 is available if that is any cause for encouragement. I would sacrafice and ride with a seat. muh haaaa muh haaaa.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll even take the seat off my Edge AND Beast!!!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> I'll even take the seat off my Edge AND Beast!!!


Scary thought! DANGER! DANGER! DANGER! The open seat post could equate to a very very heavy gauge piercing, though might be cool in some circles if it were done in the right place. Imagine a hole in your gentlemen parts the perfect size to fit a seat post. You would be the envy of the piercing crowd.

Is that your Edge seat/ post in your pants or are you just happy to see us?

I certainly would not recommend it!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

snydercj7 said:


> Things are looking up for me! I wonder, has the resident Cycle Smith been to said area?


Nope, on my short list though.....

Have had several buddies go there, all say it's great!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mendon, old bean, with all the hilly, wooded country south of Rochester, aren't there any areas like the one near Ithaca closer to Rochester? It seems like there should be, alhtough I know there can be a problem with private property (we are blessed with an abundance of public lands out here).


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Mendon, old bean, with all the hilly, wooded country south of Rochester, aren't there any areas like the one near Ithaca closer to Rochester? It seems like there should be, alhtough I know there can be a problem with private property (we are blessed with an abundance of public lands out here).


Oh sure, there's good riding closer by, but places like that are kinda like a beer you haven't tried. It remains on the list in your head till you finally get one in your hands.....

But yes, unfortunately, lots of private land, and plenty of cantankerous non sharing minded owners to boot.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike 13,
what is the wheelbase of your 20" StrangeBike 9?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Abaris, I don't know off hand. The bike is at a buddy's house for storage. I built it expressly for rolling, so I gave it a "long top tube" for plenty of room for climbing. The head angle is rather steep (74 degrees maybe?), and the chain stays are, as you might imagine, rather short. I'll be seeing it tomorrow (having Thanksgiving dinner with it), so maybe I'll take a tape to it. It climbed like a leach with those 20" trials compound tires.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

What were your tires?
Were they 20" or 18" or 19"???


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think they were 20" Pirelli trials tires with rubber compound like those on trials motorcycles. Not sure about the brand, though. THey may also have been Michelen.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you ever looked at the Maxxis Creepy Crawlers?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

No, are they 20 inchers? I haven't ridden the 20/20 extensively since the early 90s...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Check em out!
Creepy Crawler


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if they took their rock crawling tire tech and applied it to the trials tire? Both certainly rely on the sticky.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I give you a photo of an Old School East Coast Strange Bike


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool, when are we going for a ride?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Got excited for a second over this CL ad....

Bummer. :bluefrown:

Strange bike


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wild. I remember the local Schwinn shop having one of those back in the day when I would hang out bothering my buddy Dan.

Craig, were you hoping to torture yourself on a seatless bike?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It's strange alright, but when the ad listing says only "Strangebike" you gotta click the ad....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Cool, when are we going for a ride?


So I went for the maiden voyage on the home-brew seat-less wonder with snydercj7 as my witness today. Some bugs need to be worked out but riding seat-less is a real workout...lesson learned: there is a reason for seats. So off to see mendonsmith for a little seat tube reaming....


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> So I went for the maiden voyage on the home-brew seat-less wonder with snydercj7 as my witness today. Some bugs need to be worked out but riding seat-less is a real workout...lesson learned: there is a reason for seats. So off to see mendonsmith for a little seat tube reaming....


Maybe in lieu of reaming out the seat post and adding a seat, Craig could remove one of your crank arms. Sounds fun to me any way.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

snydercj7 said:


> Maybe in lieu of reaming out the seat post and adding a seat, Craig could remove one of your crank arms. Sounds fun to me any way.


I prefer setting up the cranks at 45 degrees (assuming it's a square taper) Makes for a hilarious ride...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

So evil. muhaha muhaha muhaha


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Maybe in lieu of reaming out the seat post and adding a seat, Craig could remove one of your crank arms. Sounds fun to me any way.


Oh, oh Sir Josh!
From experimentation and based on StrangeBike13's tale, and obvious to the practitioner in the field, pushing a bike like a scooter is WAY easier with a seat, especially when lowered all the way down.

Perhaps when your shifter or duerailer jams next time we ride you will quickly understand...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

haha I spit in my derailleur's general direction. pthu


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Boys, boys... Just remember, you will NEVER eclipse my speed or distance scooting records. I am the Michael Schumacher of Strange Bike Scooting. I used to have to tie my sneakers extra tight, I scooted so fast.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh great Scoot Master, we're not worthy.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Who in tarnation is Michael Schumacher ?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bob are you riding a strange bike with a seat yet?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

latest addition...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Abaris, I don't know off hand. The bike is at a buddy's house for storage. I built it expressly for rolling, so I gave it a "long top tube" for plenty of room for climbing. The head angle is rather steep (74 degrees maybe?), and the chain stays are, as you might imagine, rather short. I'll be seeing it tomorrow (having Thanksgiving dinner with it), so maybe I'll take a tape to it. It climbed like a leach with those 20" trials compound tires.


Hey StrangeBike13,
Did you measure up Strange Bike 9?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL! Good one Bob.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, Bob, it's still at my friend's house...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Sorry, Bob, it's still at my friend's house...


Bummer. Just wanted to compare notes.
After the initial outing of my Old School East Coast Seatless Wonder (OSECSW), I had swapped the front wheel and tire back to the C'dale from which I borrowed. So I threw on my 20" wheels and brake adapters with an Exotic fork...
It's sort of a old school trials looking thing...but with a slacker head angle.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do not despair! I will get SB9 back soon!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is an old Mountan Biking magazine article somebody just found and sent me in which I talk about the 2nd mountain bike frame I ever built. I still ride with Doctor Doom a few times a year, although we both tend to use seats now. 

Oops- I guess it's too large.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

You're such a big teaser.
You and snydercj7...


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mea culpa. So the PDF file of hte article is 2 MB, which is too big for MTBR. How do I make it small enough to upload? I've seen an uploaded article on the Edge forum. I don't have the original.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> Check em out!
> Creepy Crawler


Bob, here is the Jeep version that has been popular for the Rock Crawling crowd also called a Creepy Crawler.

M8090 Creepy Crawler


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I need Specialized Storm Controls or Conti's Mud Kings!!!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is some good fun reading from the Strange one.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Ohoh, #12 broken again!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL I thought you were kidding about taking a pic of a broken bike. At least you included my helmet in the shot so everyone out there now knows I am "special" which gives me an excuse.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Huge monster legs on that Josh...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Huge monster legs on that Josh...


haha.. I mean heyyyyy..

Speaking of legs, Bob did not get my good side showing the blood sacrafice I gave before the ride. I instantly remembered this morning why you and Rian used shin guards. I really did think you two were just trying to start a fashion statement like bell bottoms or butterfly collars. haha


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

SO, the report downtown is that there was someone scooting a seatless bike at Dryer....
When I got there, there was only Josh.....:thumbsup:


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I did learn from the best.


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

I am thinking of selling my Side Trak version of strange bike. Any thoughts on what its worth? I will go through proper MTBR channels when I sell.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

How old is it?
Disc brakes?
9 or 10 speed?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

It depends if the one who inspired the bike is living or not. Also if it is labeled "made by trolls" the value also increases (see first page for reference). Are the chain stays signed?

It was so much more fun to pick on Olsen in person.


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

It is an early "90s, copy of John's bike built by bushnell and painted by Klein sold by Shoji of Side Trak.
No disk, 7sp, the more I think about it, the more I want to keep it... There is picts on the Edge thread..


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dust the old girl off and take her for a spin!


----------



## NIMRODXV (Dec 16, 2012)

Old school frames


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

The value of a Strange Bike is a tough one! there were very few of them made, maybe 30 in total? Not sure how many Bushnell actually built, and I can't find Shoji. So they are rare, but also very few people on this globe of ours know about them, and even fewer think that they are cool. So how do you set a price?!? I guess you could say that they are priceless, but not worth much...


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

Ya, I go through this about every 3yrs or so thinking that the bike should be used on the trails. I will keep it and use it for memory lane trips. I remember building it in the front room and my wife riding around the house, the couch never looked the same with chain ring marks gouged in it...


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe this summer we should have a strange bike reunion at Cap Sante! It isn't very large, so we wouldn't have to ride very far... And we can make Josh and Bob fly in from Rochecuseallo, or wherever the heck they are.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Bob, I went to school in Ithaca. Seems like there should be some really good riding down in that area (big slate waterfalls, for instance). I rode motorcycle trials in that area in the 70s, and it was fantastic relative to my rollly home state. Have you ridden any in that area? Upstate NY is so hilly, it seems like you wouldn't need to go that far south to find great riding...


This is a great thread...

...every once in a while appears a thread here on MTBR that doesn't fit anywhere, and good they don't, as most can't relate to them. Yes, the cult attraction attracts those who are in the know. So yes, I'm into trials "Moto" and "Bicycle" Yes, I have ridden District 4 NY trials. Yes, I always try to hook up with those who see trails riding as an enjoyable art form on wheels.

Here's what I have, this summer 2013 we will have our Moto trials and MTB race weekend, but your always welcome to join us on our HCGA Friday Night Pasta MTB rides that run all summer. If there is interest we can also include a low key bicycle trials reunion/competition on the "Rocks at Hunlocks" during the MTB race weekend.

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania/thee-pennsylvania-trials-thread-not-trails-817136.html

I guess I should mention I'm not in upstate NY, rather NEPA, but not that far from NY and I ride some of the places you mentioned...

Sorry to take a "5" in the middle of the conversation...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you ever ridden Rattler Mountain in Tioga County?


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey John, that would be fun!! Let us know when and Michelle and I will be there!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> The value of a Strange Bike is a tough one! there were very few of them made, maybe 30 in total? Not sure how many Bushnell actually built, and I can't find Shoji. So they are rare, but also very few people on this globe of ours know about them, and even fewer think that they are cool. So how do you set a price?!? I guess you could say that they are priceless, but not worth much...


Perhaps someone should take a STRANGE bike to Vegas for an episode on Pawn Stars.....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Maybe this summer we should have a strange bike reunion at Cap Sante! It isn't very large, so we wouldn't have to ride very far... And we can make Josh and Bob fly in from Rochecuseallo, or wherever the heck they are.


I'd love to; but only if there is...a scoot race...(of coarse Josh would have to have a head start).


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

To think, until recently I was just a 3hr oversized Jeep scoot away.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sven, maybe next summer, let's do this. I need to get the SB13 and maby 9 into working condition, and, ahem, also yours truly. I'll get some of the other SB caretakers around here to show up, too.


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool, the Side Trak is ready, I will work on the Haro Response or Ibis Mt Trials for this summer. Let me know and we will be there!!!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Usually I am a day late and a dollar short. Looks like I will be a season early.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Strange Bike Reunion, Cap Sante, Anacortes, April 10th-ish, 2013! Be there, or be seated!


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool!!! Will be there!!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh boy, now I am going to have to start actually riding #12 instead of just scooting around the park posing. 


So we have #9 or #13 or both, #12, a SideTrak version of #12 and which others on the Strange days Rendezvous?

Josh "the hoople poser"


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

John, If I bring up the Raven, Montana and my Edge will you do demo rides on them ?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, for what it is worth! Fat, bald old guy on a bike. Whoo! 

Bill Hoffer will also bring the Buffalo Bike, SB # unknown due to bad record keeping, but one of the earlier ones (1985? 1986?). This is the 26/20, and the first seatless Strange Bike. I think.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm ecstatic there will be another bald guy in the group.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

So SB12 seems to have had an effect on my C'dale "Beast of the East" and another StrangeBike is spawn. 

Don't you just love all those seatless trials bikes!

Hope this stacks up to your expectations Mr. Olsen!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Abaris, old bean, I couldn't see the images! Don't tease!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's awesome! I still remember when I was building seatless bikes, and the national-level trials guys and Hans Rey said, "No you have to have a seat!" Uh, why? 

Have you ridden this? I assume it is yours?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I took it around the "block" the other day when it warmed up to 40 ( back in the teens now). There was one rock I tried to ROLL over and the 13.5" bottom bracket was no problem as the bash guard didn't even come close to the rock... front wheel up-ok, shifted weight forward and pulled/twisted the handlebars while unloading the rear tire and up it started to go as I started to pedal...but the snow said NO and the rear tire started to spin and forward progress was stopped! So I didn't make it. 

After that I had to get from the bike path to a parking lot separated by a 4 foot pile of snow. It rolled over that like it was made to. 

Issues...1)I need my C'dale fork back on my C'dale...so I have another one ordered from the frame company (called Bloodline) which has 4 bolt brake mounts. 2) I need a 19" rear rim with multiple speeds for a big fat rear tire and the ability to use the 4 bolt brake mounts; and it is tough to spin with no seat...but you knew that already.

At least one of my neighbors saw me and just smirked...strangely....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the latest update on this SB sibling...


----------



## justgent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone remember Grove Innovations? They had some strange bikes. If you have one I would love to see some pics.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't. But I googled it and some of their frames looked familiar but all seemed to have seat posts.....although the "x-frame" could be converted to seatless with a hacksaw!!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

justgent1 said:


> Anyone remember Grove Innovations? They had some strange bikes. If you have one I would love to see some pics.


This bike was designed to push bike handling to the edge of the envelope. The chain stays are a short 15.25"which would normally be difficult to do with 26" wheels. To make this happen, the bottom bracket shell was widened to 80mm, rear hub spacing was widened to 160mm and a track style rear drop out was used. The bottom bracket height was placed at 16" for maximum clearance. Three of these prototype "Woods Bikes" were made and there was a short review in the November 1991 Dirt Rag magazine, written by Jay DeJesus. A NC-based doctor saw the review and purchased this bike from Grove. A second bike was destroyed in testing and Bill Grove still has the third bike. He brought it to the 2007 Cackalacky Cup which saw the reunion of the only two remaining bikes!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Does SB12 still ride?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Funny you should ask Bob, John was just asking where the updates have been. I keep telling myself and John that I have not ridden it since December to save #12 and my Voodoo from the salt monster.

Here is some thing I found when I made "one" attempt to go for a ride over the winter.


The chain would not stay on the chain ring and I never made it out of the parking lot. Thanks to the Mendon Cycle Smith #12 is back in working order and I have made 2 rides this week. Thinking of hitting Letchworth State park with the wife on Saturday. Ran into a couple guys on the trail yesterday that told me about a trail that runs along and crosses over the water as it goes along the way.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

You're still here? I thought you'd bugged out a long time ago???

Color me cornfused.....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> You're still here? I thought you'd bugged out a long time ago???
> 
> Color me cornfused.....


It's not that you're co(r)nfused... it's just that Josh is so co(r)nfused that he makes us all THINK we are co(r)nfused!!!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Funny you should ask Bob, John was just asking where the updates have been. I keep telling myself and John that I have not ridden it since December to save #12 and my Voodoo from the salt monster.
> ....
> Thanks to the Mendon Cycle Smith #12 is back in working order and I have made 2 rides this week. Thinking of hitting Letchworth State park with the wife on Saturday. Ran into a couple guys on the trail yesterday that told me about a trail that runs along and crosses over the water as it goes along the way.


So Your bikes are STEEL???? and Painted.... No Salt on trails.....As John had said in the past " he whines alot..."

Thank the Lord for Mendon Cycle Smith!!!!!! Everyone should visit his shop and keep this guy in business.....

Letchworth State park trail....Yeah I actually remember helping the WNYMBA "primp" the trail(s) way back in June 1995.....I had my gray C'dale with a 24" on the back, a single chain ring (24 teeth) on the front and I broke my derailleur and chain on the trail hoping over a log!!!(but at least I was out of the parking lot!! ) Whew, long time ago...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Craig, I just like to keep everyone on their toes. Still waiting on the union to go through their steps. Should hear some thing soon.

Bob, there must be some thing about that park. We took the Finger Lakes Trail and I was able to hop over one down tree, but the rest of the trail we rode was flat. On the way back I also broke my chain. Making excusses to not ride my steel bikes all winter and I am once again a fata$$.....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

You broke the chain on SB12 on a perfectly flat trail?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Flat trails are where I have all my mishaps. Maybe a seat would help!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm glad you didn't mention the guy on the full suspension bike that skipped across that section in a blink right after me. I mean... shoooot.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

snydercj7 said:


> I'm glad you didn't mention the guy on the full suspension bike that skipped across that section in a blink right after me. I mean... shoooot.


Hey, hey, Strange Bikes are not there to make it EASY. That horrible cheater on the full suspension bike was, well, cheating, using technology and stuff. Why, on a FS 29er, you'd hardly notice that stuff. What's the challenge there?

Actually, I am impressed that you have stuff like that to ride on!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

abaris said:


> You broke the chain on SB12 on a perfectly flat trail?


Josh is a Marine. He has amazingly powerful Special Forces, er, Com Specialist Legs. I've seen him twist Cannondale frames into pretzels just by pedaling up hills.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Josh is a Marine. He has amazingly powerful Special Forces, er, Com Specialist Legs. I've seen him twist Cannondale frames into pretzels just by pedaling up hills.


Whew....it's getting deep... strange ....and dark in this thread....

( parenthetically, I have to say that I bought into the FShood as Josh will tell you...but not 29er...just 26.5er right now until I order some 26.7ers...)

( and I have to say boing boing....bouncey bouncey.... Damn, I should have got a FatBike!!!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

As I have proven, you are what you ride! I went from Strange to Full.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Zing.............like I said I should have got a FatBike!! and an old one at that....:eekster:


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

So John, How did the Strange Bike Reunion go? 
There are no pics!!!!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess it fizzled. that Wanker Marine Boy failed to come out for his visit, so the reunion never happened.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I guess it fizzled. that Wanker Marine Boy failed to come out for his visit, so the reunion never happened.


wank·er (wngkr)
n. Chiefly British Vulgar Slang
1. A person who masturbates.
2. A detestable person.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

wanker [wæk]
n Slang
1. a person who wanks; masturbator
2. a worthless fellow
Collins English Dictionary - Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003

wank•er (wæ kr) 
n.
Chiefly Brit. Slang. a contemptible person; jerk.
[1945-50]
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, yes, exactly. Like i said. Even though this seems rather Harsh on Josh, he needs the harshness to perform as expected. He is now without a Gunny to keep him straightened out, so I have to do it via harsh emails.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I regret putting off the trip home.

Guess this means I will forever be known as Master Bates the worthless jerk on mtbr... So harsh, brings a tear to my eye thinking about the way former staff nco's once talked to (shouted at) me as a recruit. Time to pop Full Metal Jacket in the dvd player to relive those moments getting IT'd on the quarter deck.. lol GET ON YOUR FACE MAGGOT!

Since #12 has been neglected over the past couple weeks maybe Bob will be around Saturday for a little spin around Dryer?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, Bob, take The Maggot out and put him on his face! There is nothing that will put you on your face quicker than a Strange Bike!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Since #12 has been neglected over the past couple weeks maybe Bob will be around Saturday for a little spin around Dryer?


well, Friday thru Monday is out (in CT).

So tonight, Thursday or next week...

Sorry about that Wanker! ( or is it Maggot? I get so confused!)


----------



## cog223 (May 26, 2006)

Very nice! I remember seeing mountain trials bikes on occasion and being in awe of the things that could be done on them.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> well, Friday thru Monday is out (in CT).
> 
> So tonight, Thursday or next week...
> 
> Sorry about that Wanker! ( or is it Maggot? I get so confused!)


This maggot wanker is game for a little spin around the park, Monday or Wednesday after work if you have time.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> This maggot wanker is game for a little spin around the park, Monday or Wednesday after work if you have time.


Wednesday!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> Wednesday!


Say 5pm?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Say 5pm?


certainly.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Yes, Bob, take The Maggot out and put him on his face! There is nothing that will put you on your face quicker than a Strange Bike!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I never knew Olsen had so many connections to still be able to reach out and touch someone clear across country.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

So #12 has been out on a couple group rides now that I work hours that allow me to participate. Sadly it has been in the rear with the gear in an effort to keep up with bikes that have seats...... And 29" tires I might add. Ok ok it mostly has to do with me being out of shape is why #12 is shamed to the back of the pack. But it is on the trail giving punishment once again.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

You're making yourself sound like a far bigger p*ssy than your riding would have us believe......

Just glad you're out!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just expect more from myself and never thought I would be trailing behind. Absolutely is greal to be on the trail again after so long.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beastly nice clean, Josh. Even some body english!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Strange bike 11? 10? Well, whatever, here it is.*

I built this bike very quickly, using a left over full suspension rear end. I built it for Troy Coleman, who gave or sold it to Cole Coleman, who has it now, and is threatening to put it together if I will braze an inch-and-an-eighth head tube onto it.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

cog223 said:


> Very nice! I remember seeing mountain trials bikes on occasion and being in awe of the things that could be done on them.


Not by us, Cog223. Although Josh crashes VERY dramatically. Does that count?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

abaris said:


> View attachment 805737


On his face as you wanted Mr. Olsen sir.

What a whining wanker!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I built this bike very quickly, using a left over full suspension rear end. I built it for Troy Coleman, who gave or sold it to Cole Coleman, who has it now, and is threatening to put it together if I will braze an inch-and-an-eighth head tube onto it.


Can you guys have it on the trail by June 6? Doooooo it. Doooooo it.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> On his face as you wanted Mr. Olsen sir.
> 
> What a whining wanker!


Whats with all these old timers picking on me???


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I built this bike very quickly, using a left over full suspension rear end. I built it for Troy Coleman, who gave or sold it to Cole Coleman, who has it now, and is threatening to put it together if I will braze an inch-and-an-eighth head tube onto it.


Which number is this? StrangeBike #??

If you don't want to braze a new headtube and the Colemans don't want it, i'd gladly offer several mochas for it....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

snydercj7 said:


> Whats with all these old timers picking on me???


They're simply jealous of your submariner biking abilities, but don't have the requisite people skills to just come out and say it....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> They're simply jealous of your submariner biking abilities, but don't have the requisite people skills to just come out and say it....


He's a marine....not a bubblehead...
So its not submariner....it subwhinner.....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

abaris said:


> He's a marine....not a bubblehead...
> So its not submariner....it subwhinner.....


Once he posts the video, you'll understand, as well as be appropriately impressed with his manliness.....


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Next time someone let me know to bring a snorkel instead of a seat. Or was it a rudder that was needed? Maybe a paddle.... Bob, its sub whining wanker to you sir.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I live in dry Washington State, not soggy Upstate New York! Would you guys like to borrow some dry suits, and a guide seal?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have beaver guides.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

One of the shallower points in the evening....

The beavers had wandered off in search of the route, so we needed to wait for them to return


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

My dear Mendon Cyclesmith, the cynic might, at this point, be forgiven for wondering if a professional bearing re-packer might not have suggested a submarine ride with an eye toward bolstering shop business? If so, I appluad you, sir! May I suggest a new line for the Tour of Lake Cayuga? Up the middle?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

*QRe: Strange Bike #12*



MendonCycleSmith said:


> One of the shallower points in the evening....
> 
> The beavers had wandered off in search of the route, so we needed to wait for them to return


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Isn't it supposed to be MOUNTAIN BIKING! Not synchronized swimming....


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

My theory is that Josh has secret SEAL envy, and he was hoping that sending them this video might get him on the team. Was he packing a K-bar and Sig-Sauer?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> My theory is that Josh has secret SEAL envy, and he was hoping that sending them this video might get him on the team. Was he packing a K-bar and Sig-Sauer?


After watching the latest news about SEALs, I have no doubt that Josh wants to be one....


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> After watching the latest news about SEALs, I have no doubt that Josh wants to be one....


Ladies.... Seals are a class of there own and I will have you know the Marines are a department of the Navy..

The MENS department.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> My dear Mendon Cyclesmith, the cynic might, at this point, be forgiven for wondering if a professional bearing re-packer might not have suggested a submarine ride with an eye toward bolstering shop business? If so, I appluad you, sir! May I suggest a new line for the Tour of Lake Cayuga? Up the middle?


In defense of the cyclesmith, he wanted to go for a swim as much as I did. The peer pressure was to great.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

StrangeBike13 said:


> My theory is that Josh has secret SEAL envy, and he was hoping that sending them this video might get him on the team. Was he packing a K-bar and Sig-Sauer?


I have not jumped through some hoops for the state of NY to deam me worth to posses my hand gun. It sits at the dealer awaiting shipment to a state that does. I do how ever retain the right to have and to hold a K-bar like every good Marine. Apparently they are of no danger to any one but myself, if the state allows me to have it.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> You're making yourself sound like a far bigger p*ssy than your riding would have us believe......
> 
> Just glad you're out!


Recently had this conversation with John and I like the term mangina much better. Though John told me it means some thing other then I thought it did.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Wish I'd brought the fatbike, would have been more of a leisurely float....

As for selling service? Damn straight, how else am I gonna get someone to bring Jalapeno poppers to the shop for Saturday happy hour?

Man's gotta pay his debts somehow!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Once he posts the video, you'll understand, as well as be appropriately impressed with his manliness.....


so where is the video???


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

abaris said:


> so where is the video???


Dunno how to post a video, I'll try here, never done it before, just pics....

Attaching in the normal fashion didn't work, what you see is what I could do. I don't have a hosting site I use. Maybe Mr. Snyder does?

/Users/craigsmith/Desktop/IMG_1576.MOV


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Upload to YouTube and then use URL link


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

#12 in its old stomping grounds.


The top of 216 @ Little Cranberry.


Camera does no justice at all. Good climb, some nice roots...


A nice little log to go over. Ok, so I dabbed.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Impressive! But where is StangeBike13?


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

13's dad blew his elderly back out 2 weeks before the Snyderian visit. I was able to drink Josh's excellent espresso, however.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> 13's dad blew his elderly back out 2 weeks before the Snyderian visit. I was able to drink Josh's excellent espresso, however.


Did the SPECIAL one buy you a mocha for me?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

The special one brought his espresso brewing gear to make his own mochas and share.

Good lord that was some of the best riding I have done in a long time. Kicked my heinie riding 6 out of 7 days.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Found another that I thought was worthy of this thread.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Trails of unprecedented steepness, like Rodents of Unusual Size, are very challenging. Josh gets to ride them every 20 years whether he needs to or not.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Trails of unprecedented steepness, like Rodents of Unusual Size, are very challenging. Josh gets to ride them every 20 years whether he needs to or not.


.... riding Rodents of Unusual Size.......
Josh certainly has unusual tastes.....


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

20 YEARS! I can't afford to wait another 20 years, nor do I want to... Going to figure some thing out soon and pull my head out of my a$$. I finally figured out what my problem is. I need to be home where the riding is every thing I expect it to be and more. I love going down hill fast! If we can only get the abaris out there so we could have an old timers convention on the trail to keep the mighty Olsen company. Nothing but love for you guys...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Dream on...


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

What the? Whats really going on Bob? What I do know is #12 has been inactive since my last ride with Cole around Whistle lake on 7/13.... Just sad...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Not a Strange Bike, but an fun homage:

Hope John approves:







Steve


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice.

Nice bike, what is it? How old?

Nice small chain ring. What Gear Ratio is that?

Nice Logs, where are they?

Nice Rolling Trials Form....


Nice Shorts,,,,,,,,,,


Sent from somewhere


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> 20 YEARS! I can't afford to wait another 20 years, nor do I want to... Going to figure some thing out soon and pull my head out of my a$$. I finally figured out what my problem is. I need to be home where the riding is every thing I expect it to be and more. I love going down hill fast! If we can only get the abaris out there so we could have an old timers convention on the trail to keep the mighty Olsen company. Nothing but love for you guys...


So, After much discussion and consideration, I will be 
planning a trip to the great state of Washington with the 
sole purpose of riding with Josh and John (john can push 
his bike if he wants, he has earned it).

Josh, let me know when you plan on being in Washington. 
It's only $50 to fly your bike.

John, Have you considered pain killers?

Bob

Sent from somewhere


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> So, After much discussion and consideration, I will be
> planning a trip to the great state of Washington with the
> sole purpose of riding with Josh and John (john can push
> his bike if he wants, he has earned it).
> ...


Bob,

I was just home. I might need to do one more move because home is calling my name very loudly. Then you can let us know when you'll be in town, we'll ride then go for mochas and virtual pie.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

So what's with this Steve posting the cool Breezer and not giving any details? My, what a big chain ring he has.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Ya know what they say: the bigger the chainring the less they say...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

abaris said:


> Ya know what they say: the bigger the chainring the less they say...


Haha, sorry guys, I missed your posts first time around...

Not sure what year the Breezer frame is. When I got it it was covered in silver roof paint of all things. It came from a pretty bad neighborhood, so it's probably had an interesting life. It had the beam on it, but when I took it off to strip the silver paint, I couldn't get past how much it looked like a trials bike, so that's how it got built.
It was a fun ride in the local woods.

Don't remember what gear I had on it, and it has since been torn down for a future rebuild, that may get a bump since you guys have me thinking about it again.

I do love the oddballs.

Steve


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

So you're saying it's like a Softride type frame
View attachment 920214

but built by Breezer?

Wow,that belongs in it's own post!

Sent from somewhere


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Ahhhhh, The Beamer!!! how could I forget...







There is a review 
article on Mombat written by Mr. Olson also (I think that 
covers copyright)















A Strange way to make a Strange Bike....

Sent from somewhere


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

abaris said:


> Ahhhhh, The Beamer!!! how could I forget...
> View attachment 920218
> 
> There is a review
> ...


Thanks for posting the review...cool stuff.

Can't believe it was $2600 new, and somebody painted it with roof coating, lol.

Might need to plan a rebuild...

Steve


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool find Bob, thanks for sharing Steve.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Been a while since I've been on here, thought I'd log in to update that #12 is back in the Pacific Northwest where it belongs and dishing out the appropriate abuse to its rider.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

What, no pics?

Big Green Egg cooking' fool needs to represent (as well as tell us what you're whipping up for the holiday on that thing)!!! 

Welcome back Josh, have a happy 4th


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> What, no pics?
> 
> Big Green Egg cooking' fool needs to represent (as well as tell us what you're whipping up for the holiday on that thing)!!!
> 
> Welcome back Josh, have a happy 4th


I failed!

We did some chicken yesterday but no plans of cooking today. Cooked up a delightful pizza a few days ago. Italian sauge, dry salami, prosciutto, olives, mushrooms, garlic, onions, and mozzarella on a nice thin crispy crust.

Happy 4th!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

snydercj7 said:


> I failed!
> 
> We did some chicken yesterday but no plans of cooking today. Cooked up a delightful pizza a few days ago. Italian sauge, dry salami, prosciutto, olives, mushrooms, garlic, onions, and mozzarella on a nice thin crispy crust.
> 
> Happy 4th!


Damn, now I'm hungry and it's only 10:52 in the AM.....


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Now that we know where 12 is where is 13? 






(at Walmart?)


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Guess I'll help this helpless Marine.
Here's a couple pics he sent me...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Josh,
I was looking at you're gearing on SB12.
Is that a 26T on front or a 24T.
Some of your rear cogs look somewhat unused!
Which ones do you use mostly out there on the west coast? Similar to what you used on some of the Dryer uphills?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Been pretty busy with a project we took on here in Wa. The iPad hasn't been so friendly with photobucket and adding pictures. What little time I've had had for myself has been dedicated to getting rides in. Once the computer is set up again I'll try to throw some stuff on here. 

24t, climbing here I'm generally in 3rd but a couple hills I get into 2nd gear, #12 maxes out at 5th gear.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Finally pulled the mac out and loaded some pics to photo bucket. So here #12 is back at its home where it was designed to shine.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It does indeed look happier Josh, but I'm flummoxed as to how that thing was at my shop so many times and I never managed to sneak and MCS sticker onto it!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

those are some short chainstays... now that is a flickable bike.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> It does indeed look happier Josh, but I'm flummoxed as to how that thing was at my shop so many times and I never managed to sneak and MCS sticker onto it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Imagine one could find its way on there still if it made its way to Washington.

Rode some terrifyingly steep trails today (74 degree head angle and as noted, very very short chain stays) that put me over the bars more than once. The Kendas were sliding off every thing that wasn't dirt. Pretty sure I will have nightmares for the rest of the week.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Imagine one could find its way on there still if it made its way to Washington.
> 
> Rode some terrifyingly steep trails today (74 degree head angle and as noted, very very short chain stays) that put me over the bars more than once. The Kendas were sliding off every thing that wasn't dirt. Pretty sure I will have nightmares for the rest of the week.


That's why they make Maxxis Minions.... But only civilians would know that, Marine...

Sent from somewhere


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> Imagine one could find its way on there still if it made its way to Washington.
> 
> Rode some terrifyingly steep trails today (74 degree head angle and as noted, very very short chain stays) that put me over the bars more than once. The Kendas were sliding off every thing that wasn't dirt. Pretty sure I will have nightmares for the rest of the week.


Nice pics. Can't wait until Oct to ride them there roots. But where is SB13?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

abaris said:


> That's why they make Maxxis Minions.... But only civilians would know that, Marine...
> 
> Sent from somewhere


2.1 barely fits, and it only fits because a previous owner did some light hammering.

The continental mud king 2.3 front/ 1.8 rear seems nice.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> 2.1 barely fits, and it only fits because a previous owner did some light hammering.
> 
> The continental mud king 2.3 front/ 1.8 rear seems nice.


Specialized Storm Controls 26x2. I even have some. nice sticky rubber knobs.

Sent from somewhere


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

snydercj7 said:


> 2.1 barely fits, and it only fits because a previous owner did some light hammering.
> 
> The continental mud king 2.3 front/ 1.8 rear seems nice.


I don't see the mud in the pictures.

I've not run Conti's Mud tires but have run the Storms on my C'dale's. 
Work OK on front. Suck on the rear. Also, broke my helmet one wet cold October day on the roots at bottom of Jake's Run running Storm on front...(It didn't stick to the cold wet roots [not frozen]).

You might want to consider if mud tires are what you need. I've found that the biggest freaking tire I can find with soft pliable siped knobs running at low pressures works best on wet roots and rocks, especially on the front. (Sorry if that sounds like Surly Nate fat bike tires.)

I've run Geax Goma's which are labeled "Sticky" but really are like Kenda's which are only sort of sticky (Shore 50a versus Maxxis Shore 42a). They're only 2.25 (although they make a 2.4) and had pinch flats on the rear (now I run tubeless and soon to be replaced).

I really have found Maxxis Minions run at low pressures (12-15 psi) the best all-round root tire although they may not shed mud as fast as mud tires.

You might find Der Kaiser 2.5 or Der Baron 2.5 better for the front.


----------



## Colec (Sep 13, 2017)

...and yes. still threatening to build this!


----------



## Colec (Sep 13, 2017)

I hear you might want to off load the side track bike - do you still have it? photos? i'm interested!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Every time I scroll through an awesome thread and see all the cool pictures replaced by those damn speedometer icons it makes me hate PhotoBucket that much more.


Steve


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

So it seems SB12 is missing.
Should we call the Federal Bike Investigation?


----------

